# Is there a movie that you were really impressed with



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

I mean a movie that really changed your view. For me it is a Shortcut to Happiness. It was really instructive.http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0263265/


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Inception........


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

Watched *127 Hours* recently, I was really touched and affected by it. Makes you think about life and appreciate it.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

For me it would have to be "In Time". It was very surprising to me because Justin Timberlake was in it, and somehow I was expecting it to be mediocre, however the story had a lasting effect on me. It really changed my view. I recommend anyone to watch it, simply because of the idea.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

I hadn't come by many life-changing films since _The New World_, _Perfume: The Story of a Murderer_, and De Palma's popular crime film: _Scarface_. But Tarsem Signh's _The Fall_ recently changed that. 

The film's ground-breaking cinematography is a perfect example of eye candy that is accompanied by ethical ramifications that are just as influential. It teaches the lesson that even a stranger can save your soul (or in the protagonist's case, his life).


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

I recently watched "The flowers of war". I was shocked...


----------



## indieandsoul (May 11, 2011)

I had recently watched a documentary about Jean-Michel Basquiat. Before that, I had only seen his face, but didn't know what he was about. It made me not only recognize him as an artist, but it also made me interested in the art world even more than I was in the past.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

2001-A Space Odyssey changed the way I view movies. Fight Club and Exit Through the Gift Shop also changed my perspective on certain things.


----------



## nowhere_man (Jun 14, 2012)

Chinatown, my favorite film of all time which I have literally watched more times then I can count, that movie always impresses and moves me deeply on so many levels.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

One of the first "adult" books I read was "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?". I was always a Star Wars (space fantasy, not sci-fi) fan but I saw Bladerunner a few years after reading the book and it got me really interested in science fiction in general.


----------



## Elfhunter57 (Jun 11, 2012)

I thought that "Its kind of a funny story" was very interesting. It made me think a lot.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 6, 2012)

In the name of the father. Daniel Day Lewis is so great in that movie.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the LoTR films gave me my attraction to pale girls.

Damn elves...


----------



## A Clockwork Alice (Jun 21, 2011)

Fight Club, Into The Wild, also Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Killjoy (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Fight Club, Requiem For A Dream, Naked Lunch, A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## narayanan.nandu (Aug 9, 2012)

*The Shawshank Redemption !!!!!! Inspiring !*

these too Fight Club, Into The Wild, also Requiem for a Dream 
@dodartt = Thanks !!!!


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Wreck It Ralph, wasn't what I thought it would be judging by cardboard cutouts at the theatre I saw the last time I went there (to see Sinister), but still it was very good, 4/5.


----------



## 0vercast (Sep 24, 2012)

There's a film entitled ''Salvage'' that I remember being very impressed with. For a very low budget horror flick, it had a rather strange storyline but kept me guessing til the end. The ending was also very clever, I liked it.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

End of Evangelion
Silence of the Lambs
Scarface
Goodfellas
Strange Circus 
Falling Down
The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya

Most of the Ghibli films are amazing too.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have been huge fan of Tom Hank's movies because most of them seemed quite inspirational to me like Forrest Gump, Cast away and Terminal .Each one of them depicted how inhuman people normally become and how important is it to stay human .


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

Phil Seymour Hoffman's performance in _Capote _really impressed me. I've seen a lot of good performances, but that was one of the best. I also loved _The Road_, now one of my favorite post-apocalyptic movies with the sense of dread and melancholy of a dying world.


----------

